

Caress, multitouch enable your browser - ekryski
http://caressjs.com/

======
PetroFeed
Totally cool concept! I'm already dreaming up some pretty interesting use
cases for our enterprise mapping application in board room presentation
scenarios.

------
markhazlett
Can't wait to see what devs build with this.

